# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Best Noodle - du lịch Hong Kong

## nguyetnt

*Nhà hàng Best Noodle 
Địa chỉ: 105 Austin Rd., Jordan, Kowloon, Hong Kong*

Một nhà hàng nhỏ nơi bán nhiều thức ăn ưa thích của người Thượng Hải đặc biệt là loại mì xá xíu. Ở đây người ta không coi trọng cách trang trí quán mà chỉ chú trọng đến chất lượng của các món ăn.


Bạn đừng ngạc nhiên khi thấy một số khách quen thường đứng để ăn vì quán lúc nào cũng chật cứng nhất là những ngày cuối tuần. Giá cả ở đây khá bình dân khoảng 2 - 3 USD cho một món ăn cho nên bạn có thể thưởng thức thoải mái các món ăn nơi đây.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------


## h20love

èo cái món mì nhìn ngấy xừ

----------


## wildrose

trông hấp dẫn đó nhể

----------


## thientai206

Pic trên cùng giông giống mì ramen của nhật, nhưng có vẻ không ngon lắm  :Smile:

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn cũng ngon mà

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn không được hấp dẫn lắm.

----------

